# Ouistreham Port overnight.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone stayed overnight on (or very near) the port at Ouistreham please?

Any suggestions and directions would be very handy, and much appreciated. Never used that port before and it will be dark when we land.

Would a caravan be chased off, or are they OK there as well?

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi dave,

There is an Aire there. Come out of the port and then turn right to go along coast road (have to follow road system but basically head back towards the port on the lhs). The aire takes only mh's as far as I know.

there is also a car park where people often stay as you leave the port. If it's late at night I would guess it is ok. We did stay once at both places.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Rita.

I had spotted the Aire, but we shall be with tugger friends and they might not be very welcome. :roll: 

I was hoping the car park you mentioned would be OK, and first hand experience is the best recommendation. It will be about 10 pm so probably OK.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a good campsite- Municipal Les Pommiers, at the roundabout just before you enter the port. Could not be more convenient. They open late and cater for ferry goers. They also have access from the back of the site onto the canal.

Not a "smart" site but more than adequate.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4184

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Forget about the Aire as its always full. I have stayed at the Port car park in both a motorhome and caravan. There will be no problem.


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

When you leave the the port exit, drive 100 metres to the roundabout go around it back to departures, park on the left before the ticket booths The lorries come in on the right hand side.
Get a nice early start through Caen.
Sleep tight.

Regards PKC.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks again all. Looks like several possibilities.

The caravan is likely to be the problem (_which is one good reason why we haven't got one_! :roll: ) but Google Street View of the tips provided above looks very promising.

We may send the tuggers to the municipal suggested by Grizzly, and join them the following morning. 8) 8)

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Les Pommiers has a stop-acceuil camping cars area so you needn't be parted !

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Les Pommiers has a stop-acceuil camping cars area so you needn't be parted ! G


It gets better by the minute Grizz.

Thanks for that.

Dave


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*caen*

Hi we have used Les Hautes Coutures about 30mins from port they are geared up for late comers off the ferries we booked before hand and there was about 10 of us m/hs and c/vans and they just ticked us off as we arrived very well organised it worked for us www.campinghauteccoutures.com We also used them on our return to catch the ferry .Hope this helps another option. JAKS


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would agree with pkc Dave.

Was last car off the ferry one night and as the port security was locking the gates we passed several campers tucked up for the night beside the terminal and restaurant.

Ray.


----------

